# Shop restock



## J087 (Apr 6, 2014)

Cherries are supposedly restocked each week, yet many forum users still haven't been able to obtain one. Can a staff member please post the exact time and date when the shop is restocked? Everyone deserves an equal chance in being able to buy their desired collectibles.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 6, 2014)

I agree ! I got my Cherry but I think it'll be better if there is a set time and date


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 6, 2014)

I double agree this  I already have one myself though.


----------



## Cou (Apr 6, 2014)

I can agree, but I don't think it'll really matter because people are still gonna get it faster than the others? First come first serve after all. But it'll help too, I guess.


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2014)

im not tryna be a downer but its just a collectible

and i am not speaking for the for the staff but i think they have more important/productive things to do for the site than posting when the cherrys will be restocked??? idk


and also when they announce restocks everything is gone in like 5 seconds. at least with not announcing them, they have to wait until someone actually notices theyre in stock, and then they either buy them all or let others know or if they are nice they can leave them, or buy a few and giveaway idk i really think not telling when the restock is gonna happen is the way to go.


----------



## Emily (Apr 6, 2014)

everyone hoards them and sells them for profit ;-; its not really fair tbh i know they are ment to be 'rarer' then the other fruits but srs


----------



## VioletsTown (Apr 6, 2014)

So, just want to float a thought.  I actually think the store should be fully stocked all the time.  I know the forum owner wants to keep some items rare, and thats good, but that can easily be achieved by making the "rare" items super expensive.  

The way things are now, hoarders just hoard in large quantities.  I dont blame the hoarders.  They are just taking advantage of the current system.

But the way things are, really, who gets the rare collectible is purely based on luck and chance.  Those who really really want them are vocal and aggressive about collecting them, but they are a minority.  A system based on chance is going to discourage people just starting out or the vast majority who are more casual about collecting these.  

I think collectibles are great, basically, they were designed to encourage active posting.  But a system where there is achievability and predictability of collectibles is better for encouraging active participation instead of pure luck.  A fully stocked store takes care of the problem of a few users having all of one restock.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2014)

us times most likely.. usually free on fridays and haven't gotten one so.. yea


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 6, 2014)

Jake. said:


> im not tryna be a downer but its just a collectible
> 
> and i am not speaking for the for the staff but i think they have more important/productive things to do for the site than posting when the cherrys will be restocked??? idk
> 
> ...



It takes like 2 seconds to post something saying when something is restocked. _Seriously... o-o_


----------



## Kit (Apr 6, 2014)

VioletsTown said:


> So, just want to float a thought.  I actually think the store should be fully stocked all the time.  I know the forum owner wants to keep some items rare, and thats good, but that can easily be achieved by making the "rare" items super expensive.
> 
> The way things are now, hoarders just hoard in large quantities.  I dont blame the hoarders.  They are just taking advantage of the current system.
> 
> ...


This.Yes.Please.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2014)

Or they could limit the purchases but then that would be whined on and it wouldn't be "hoarder's items" /eyeroll.


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 6, 2014)

Still limit the collectibles, but limit it to one per person
eg. 5 letters in stock... 5 people each get one letter.

Is that what you guys are saying?


----------



## Chessa (Apr 6, 2014)

Karen said:


> Still limit the collectibles, but limit it to one per person
> eg. 5 letters in stock... 5 people each get one letter.
> 
> Is that what you guys are saying?


Yes


----------



## oath2order (Apr 6, 2014)

Y'all need to calm down


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 6, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Y'all need to calm down



Lmao. That's no fun


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

*I think they should do secret restocks.*


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 6, 2014)

_*Imo they should just make everything unlimited, and make the rarer things more expensive, like someone previously said.*_


----------



## Kit (Apr 6, 2014)

F L a K e said:


> _*Imo they should just make everything unlimited, and make the rarer things more expensive, like someone previously said.*_



Exactly exactly
If it worked like this, the world would be a better place


----------



## oath2order (Apr 6, 2014)

I would almost guarantee that if they did that, in a month or so, it would be the same exact people here complaining how expensive the items are.


----------



## Kit (Apr 6, 2014)

I wouldn't complain. It would be more of something you could work towards, like the super golden mailbox


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 6, 2014)

F L a K e said:


> _*Imo they should just make everything unlimited, and make the rarer things more expensive, like someone previously said.*_



lol no then everyone would be randomly posting and the tbt exchange rate would go up even more and people would complain
nonono keep it the way it is


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 6, 2014)

Although I'd love to be rolling in diamonds, I like how that collectible is sold.

1.  The letters should be available so everyone could have one full set. This is primarily ACNL. 
2.  Make all items giftable only once. Should slow down hoarding and price hikes
3.  Or a short post stickied a few days prior to a restock stating time and date.  Although items sell quickly, it gives everyone a chance at least to get something
4.  I think everyone seems to be in agreement that it shouldn't be this crazy to get a fruit 
5.  Contest items should be earned and not giftable. I'd love a white feather or pinwheel or egg but didn't qualify.  Those are special. 

Can't wait to see who shoots me down this time.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 6, 2014)

Feathers were a seasonal thing not a contest


----------



## Lassy (Apr 6, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> Although I'd love to be rolling in diamonds, I like how that collectible is sold.
> 
> 1.  The letters should be available so everyone could have one full set. This is primarily ACNL.
> 2.  Make all items giftable only once. Should slow down hoarding and price hikes
> ...


If you just participated in each contest and other stuff, you'd earn enough tickets for a white feather and more.


----------



## Cory (Apr 6, 2014)

We should have a limit on the number of times someone is allowed to get a collectible. 
*looks at Karen*


----------



## Lassy (Apr 6, 2014)

Cory said:


> We should have a limit on the number of times someone is allowed to get a collectible.
> *looks at Karen*



*looks at prin*


----------



## Murray (Apr 6, 2014)

i hop they never restock the shop i dun even care about collectables if you just want pretty icons and such you have enough room in your sig and avatar to beautify yourself i dont understand this obsession


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 6, 2014)

Lassy said:


> If you just participated in each contest and other stuff, you'd earn enough tickets for a white feather and more.



I participated as much as I was able to do and fully understood not being able to get everything. 

Sigh. NM.


----------



## Lassy (Apr 6, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> I participated as much as I was able to do and fully understood not being able to get everything.
> 
> Sigh. NM.



I got 60 tickets overall, with 25 from winning a contest, so I got 35 from participating a bit everywhere. :3
So maybe you didn't do most stuff. It was pretty easy getting tickets.


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 6, 2014)

Karen said:


> lol no then everyone would be randomly posting and the tbt exchange rate would go up even more and people would complain
> nonono keep it the way it is



*Disagree with all 3 statements.*


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 6, 2014)

F L a K e said:


> *Disagree with all 3 statements.*



keep it the way it is as in...limited stock, one per person. you said unlimited stock and make the prices higher.


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

*Make the prices higher?! I don't get Paid enough.*


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 6, 2014)

Make everything 1 per person. 
Making everything higher might end badly o.e


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 6, 2014)

Karen said:


> keep it the way it is as in...limited stock, one per person. you said unlimited stock and make the prices higher.



*I know what you meant, you misinterpreted what I said - I meant that they should just make the 'rarer' items now higher in the shop than less rare items, not higher than they already are.*


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2014)

F L a K e said:


> It takes like 2 seconds to post something saying when something is restocked. _Seriously... o-o_



Oh yeah ur rite

"I am meant to restock the shop in like 1 min but there is a big ass flame war going on in X thread. But since telling people when the shop will get restocked only takes "2 seconds" I will do that before I intervene in the flame war"....

Get your priorities checked...


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 7, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Oh yeah ur rite
> 
> "I am meant to restock the shop in like 1 min but there is a big ass flame war going on in X thread. But since telling people when the shop will get restocked only takes "2 seconds" I will do that before I intervene in the flame war"....
> 
> Get your priorities checked...



*Then they do it AFTER the "flame war" that would so likely occur at the same time, or occur at all?

...

And it's not like they'd need all of the TBT staff to handle a flame war anyway. o_o*


----------



## VioletsTown (Apr 7, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> Although I'd love to be rolling in diamonds, I like how that collectible is sold.
> 
> 1.  The letters should be available so everyone could have one full set. This is primarily ACNL.
> 2.  Make all items giftable only once. Should slow down hoarding and price hikes
> ...



I think there's a lot of good ideas here, especially by Blizzard.  I think all that most of us want is some type of modification so that each restock doesn't all end up with mostly with one person, and as much as possible, take the element of just luck out of the equation.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 7, 2014)

I honestly think they should just keep the shop as it is. The point of collectibles is that you collect them ~ whether it be from working on buying them from someone else or just from the shop. While I agree that on some collectibles like the yellow Japanese collectible should have a cap on how many you can buy so that hoarders can't hide them greedily, I think that at the same time it should be accepted as it is. 

They're not that big of a deal anyway... Having a collectible on TBT isn't gonna be life changing. You can't have your chocolate cake collectible and eat it too.
Just my opinion so there's no need for anyone to slam me back down to try and change that either okie?


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 7, 2014)

>.> double post hehe.


----------



## Lassy (Apr 7, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I honestly think they should just keep the shop as it is. The point of collectibles is that you collect them ~ whether it be from working on buying them from someone else or just from the shop. While I agree that on some collectibles like the yellow Japanese collectible should have a cap on how many you can buy so that hoarders can't hide them greedily, I think that at the same time it should be accepted as it is.
> 
> They're not that big of a deal anyway... Having a collectible on TBT isn't gonna be life changing. You can't have your chocolate cake collectible and eat it too.
> Just my opinion so there's no need for anyone to slam me back down to try and change that either okie?


Oh man, you made me want to eat chocolate cake suddenly ;3;

(sorry off-subject)

but I do agree about the limit about how many collectibles you buy. :3


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 7, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Oh man, you made me want to eat chocolate cake suddenly ;3;
> 
> (sorry off-subject)
> 
> but I do agree about the limit about how many collectibles you buy. :3



I agree with Yui Z  and Lassy.  That cake also makes me hungry but only for cake.. lol . It would be awesome if you could get a little birthday cake collectible with candles on it for your bday(can't be regifted).


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 7, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Oh man, you made me want to eat chocolate cake suddenly ;3;
> 
> (sorry off-subject)
> 
> but I do agree about the limit about how many collectibles you buy. :3



Sorry for making you crave chocolate cake >.>


----------



## Lassy (Apr 7, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I agree with Yui Z  and Lassy.  That cake also makes me hungry but only for cake.. lol . It would be awesome if you could get a little birthday cake collectible with candles on it for your bday(can't be regifted).


That's a good idea the b-day collectible ?^? !


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 7, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I agree with Yui Z  and Lassy.  That cake also makes me hungry but only for cake.. lol . It would be awesome if you could get a little birthday cake collectible with candles on it for your bday(can't be regifted).



Yui approves <3


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*Please do a secret restock! It would be awesome!!!*


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 7, 2014)

Vaati said:


> *Please do a secret restock! It would be awesome!!!*



Oh gosh no... Please no... I don't want to log onto TBT to find a dozen threads or posts complaining that no one was warned about a shop restock. 

Besides, the shop has been restocked a lot already recently.


----------



## Gummysaur (Apr 7, 2014)

What I hate is that my timezone almost always conflicts with shop restocks...how the hell am I going to stay up until 4AM for some red pixels??


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> What I hate is that my timezone almost always conflicts with shop restocks...how the hell am I going to stay up until 4AM for some red pixels??



*This.*


----------



## oath2order (Apr 7, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> What I hate is that my timezone almost always conflicts with shop restocks...how the hell am I going to stay up until 4AM for some red pixels??



What's your time zone?


----------



## oath2order (Apr 9, 2014)

[00:29] <name redacted> lol that picture sums up tbter’s reaction to restocking the collectibles


----------



## kasane (Apr 9, 2014)

Maybe make a badge for how long you've been on the forums? Like a 1-Year forum user, 2-Years, etc.
And a collectable each year, like 2014, 2015, 2016...


----------



## J087 (Apr 9, 2014)

J087 said:


> Cherries are supposedly restocked each week, yet many forum users still haven't been able to obtain one. Can a staff member please post the exact time and date when the shop is restocked? Everyone deserves an equal chance in being able to buy their desired collectibles.



So... when?


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 9, 2014)

J087 said:


> So... when?



I think the cherries  were restocked yesterday afternoon around 2:30p.m -3:30p.m. eastern time  which I think is around 8:30p.m. your time?  I missed it.


----------



## J087 (Apr 19, 2014)

J087 said:


> Cherries are supposedly restocked each week, yet many forum users still haven't been able to obtain one. Can a staff member please post the exact time and date when the shop is restocked? Everyone deserves an equal chance in being able to buy their desired collectibles.



So... when? I haven't seen a single restock of anything since I made this thread.


----------



## Mary (Apr 19, 2014)

When Jer or Jubs has nothing better to do.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 19, 2014)

There is literally an event going on. Shop restocks can wait.


----------



## J087 (Apr 26, 2014)

J087 said:


> Cherries are supposedly restocked each week, yet many forum users still haven't been able to obtain one. Can a staff member please post the exact time and date when the shop is restocked? Everyone deserves an equal chance in being able to buy their desired collectibles.



Can a staff member please post when the restock is?


----------



## Lassy (Apr 26, 2014)

J087 said:


> Can a staff member please post when the restock is?



Unfortunately, They won't :/


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 26, 2014)

Even so, this will only give chance to the hoarder to grab it even more accurate timing.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 26, 2014)

Tip: Moderators cannot do anything about the Shop. There is not set time for restocks. There is always an announcement when Shop is restocked.


----------

